# trensomnia



## klc9100 (May 19, 2011)

i've been running tren a @ 50mg a day for almost a month. i love it. i had NO sleep issues until 4 days ago. i haven't slept more than 2 or 3 hrs. the last 4 nights in a row. what are the chances this is from the tren when it didn't effect my sleep at all for over 3 weeks?? i haven't changed anything. same dose, same time of day, same everything from day 1. wtf??


----------



## Sinishtaj (May 19, 2011)

Join the club, lol.  I've went some time with very mild sides and out of nowhere the trensomnia kicked in and high anxiety.  For me it's not every day, but some days it's worse than others.  Just have to deal with it.


----------



## BigBird (May 19, 2011)

I get a little anxiety but I can blame the Tren and laugh it off.  My sleep is ok but the real problem is the Tren dreams that are just plain FUBAR.  Oh yeah, waking up every 3 hours to replace soaking wet towel under me is not much fun either.


----------



## klc9100 (May 19, 2011)

i just can't understand it not bothering me AT ALL for like 23 days and now all of a sudden fuck with me. it's crazy.


----------



## SFW (May 19, 2011)

ace or enanth? im assuming ace.

Well, im a believer that the higher your exogenous test while using tren, the greater the tren sides. What form of test are you using? could be that the long ester test is kicking in and amplifying sides.


----------



## klc9100 (May 19, 2011)

SFW said:


> ace or enanth? im assuming ace.
> 
> Well, im a believer that the higher your exogenous test while using tren, the greater the tren sides. What form of test are you using? could be that the long ester test is kicking in and amplifying sides.


 
it's tren ace. i am running test e @500/week and eq @400/week for 16 weeks. i started the tren at week 9 to run for last 1/2 of the cycle.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 19, 2011)

Weird. This is making me want to stay away from it though. But on the other hand it sounds fucking amazing! 

Sub'd to see what happens.


----------



## SFW (May 19, 2011)

Just lower the tren dose to 250 or 300 wk. im sensitive to tren as well...very. Gotta find your sweet spot.


----------



## XYZ (May 19, 2011)

SFW said:


> Just lower the tren dose to 250 or 300 wk. im sensitive to tren as well...very. *Gotta find your sweet spot*.


 
+1.  50mg of benadryll at night will put you OUT.


----------



## heavyiron (May 19, 2011)

Tren and insomnia are common. Lower the dose or take a sleep aid.


----------



## Hell (May 19, 2011)

30 minutes cardio & 3mg Melatonin help me sleep well on tren......


----------



## klc9100 (May 19, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Weird. This is making me want to stay away from it though. But on the other hand it sounds fucking amazing!
> 
> Sub'd to see what happens.


 
dude, it is amazing shit. i waited a long time to try it. other than my cardio being shot out, i've had no problems at all until this not sleeping bullshit. it supressed my appetite, so i've been eating less. even with less cals, i've gained 7 lbs since being on it and went down a pants size at the same time. it's impressive stuff. i've got to get the sleeping issue figured out though. i DO NOT do well without sleep. being irritable and sleepy plus the agression the tren causes, i may kill someone, lol.



SFW said:


> Just lower the tren dose to 250 or 300 wk. im sensitive to tren as well...very. Gotta find your sweet spot.


 
i can't understand it though. acetate is "fast acting". why would it not cause a problem for almost a month. if anything, i thought you had the worst of the sides early on and then kinda got use to it.



CT said:


> +1. 50mg of benadryll at night will put you OUT.


 
i may try that. funny thing is though, i can lay down and go right to sleep. within 2 to 3 hrs i wake up and then struggle to get back to sleep. last night, i never did.


----------



## klc9100 (May 19, 2011)

i weigh 209lbs. i don't know for sure, but i wonder if less than 50mg per day would give any benifits.

anyway, if i end up having to go down i will. i stopped by cvs on the way home and got a bottle of 10mg melatonin and a box of 50mg benadryl. i'm going to try one of them tonight (not sure which one yet) and if it doesn't seem to help i will try the other one tomorrow night. if neither help, i plan to get drunk as fuck saturday. i know i will sleep then. at that point i will regroup and try something else. i'm not going to sabatage my diet and training by drinking excessively to be able to sleep.


----------



## D-Lats (May 19, 2011)

I'd start with the melatonin first. I had the exact same problem last time I ran tren. If the melatonin doesn't work move to the benedryl I found it left me groggy in the morning but the melatonin worked well and I was wide awake for my 5am workout. Wait until the sweats get bad plus the insomnia lol I'm pretty sure that's why people get agitated on it.


----------



## klc9100 (May 19, 2011)

"knock on wood" i haven't had any night sweats. i wake up kinda clamby feeling, but not sweating. thank god, because yeah, that would be even more aggitating.

i will try the melatonin tonight. how much worked for you? i got the big ones. they are 10mg.


----------



## D-Lats (May 19, 2011)

I don't think mine where 10 mg I think I had 5 and I started with 10mg and went to 20mg and it worked well I still got up to Pisa at like 3 am every night like clock work but I was able to fall back asleep. Supplements like that I find are really dependent on the person so try it at 20 and see if it works. Good luck bro it's one of the shittiest things about tren. But tren is the ultimate aas IMO.


----------



## klc9100 (May 20, 2011)

ok, tried 10mg of melatonin last night. it was NO help. i think i slept about 3.5 hrs. i almost didn't get up and go to the gym, but i made myself do it. i started off with pull-ups. it got my blood pumping & sweat flowing. i actually had a good workout, but now i feel like shit.

i will be trying 20mg of melatonin tonight.


----------



## Hench (May 20, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> ok, tried 10mg of melatonin last night. it was NO help. i think i slept about 3.5 hrs. i almost didn't get up and go to the gym, but i made myself do it. i started off with pull-ups. it got my blood pumping & sweat flowing. i actually had a good workout, but now i feel like shit.
> 
> i will be trying 20mg of melatonin tonight.



In my experience melatonin won't knock you out, it only aids the process if you are already tired/about to fall asleep. I generally use 3mg and don't really notice much difference if I take anything above 6mg, i.e. 6mg feels the same as 15mg. 

You need something stronger to knock you out, I recommend MJ.


----------



## D-Lats (May 20, 2011)

I usually don't have a problem getting to sleep with tren it's just staying asleep that kills me. I swear a leaf falls outside it wakes me up and that's it I'm up. The problem I worry about with taking stronger sleep aids is they are habit forming and you eventually need them to sleep. I'm in this game to look and feel as healthy as possible so getting hooked on sleep aids doesn't make sense.


----------



## klc9100 (May 20, 2011)

i have benadryl i can try. turns out that my girl has some ambien. i can try that too.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 20, 2011)

Nyquil bro. That's my go to. I've also heard that melatonin takes a litle while to start working. I take it and I sleep better. It doesn't make me tired though.


----------



## klc9100 (May 20, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I usually don't have a problem getting to sleep with tren it's just staying asleep that kills me. I swear a leaf falls outside it wakes me up and that's it I'm up. The problem I worry about with taking stronger sleep aids is they are habit forming and you eventually need them to sleep. I'm in this game to look and feel as healthy as possible so getting hooked on sleep aids doesn't make sense.


 
same thing here bro. i fall right asleep, but within a few hrs. i'm back awake and then i'm screwed. what worries about strong sleep meds is they make me feel about as bad the next day as i do if i don't sleep.


----------



## D-Lats (May 20, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> same thing here bro. i fall right asleep, but within a few hrs. i'm back awake and then i'm screwed. what worries about strong sleep meds is they make me feel about as bad the next day as i do if i don't sleep.


Exactly thats why the melatonin is good because when you wake up in the morning you dont have that hung over feeling.


----------



## heavyiron (May 20, 2011)

Xanax...


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 20, 2011)

trensomnia . I wish I'd have thought of that term.

Peace and Love


----------



## klc9100 (May 21, 2011)

feeling much better today. i took 10mg of melatonin again. in addition i took a 2mg of klonopin. a buddy gave me 5 or 6 of them. he takes them for anxiety. when i can't sleep, it's kinda like being really anxious or having a panic attack. my mind runs a million miles per hour and won't stop. anyway, i figured i would give it a shot. it worked very well. i slept about 3 hrs and woke up and had to piss. the difference is, i was able to go back to sleep and get about 4 more hrs. i'm a little groggy from the medicine, but that's so much better that how i have felt all week. i'm going to stick with the klonopin for the next few days. if it wasn't a fluke and continues to work, i have to figure how to get a script.


----------



## jimm (May 22, 2011)

im on tren now! yeah not sleeping as good as i used to and im having crazy dreams!! haha some are scary lol.. smoke a doob b4 bed that can help..


----------



## D-Lats (May 22, 2011)

^^ I do that too usually ko'd for a while once I'm out.


----------



## Danger (May 22, 2011)

Yup. Tren gives me insomnia as well, but its better then gyno! LOL.  I know.of a great way to help you sleep and it helps the appetite too. SMOKE SOME WEED BEFORE BED  Not harmful on liver, because we don't need help w that on Tren! Even though Tren does what it does, but I think it is.weoll worth it.


----------



## alphabolic (May 22, 2011)

Danger said:


> Yup. Tren gives me insomnia as well, but its better then gyno! LOL. I know.of a great way to help you sleep and it helps the appetite too. SMOKE SOME WEED BEFORE BED Not harmful on liver, because we don't need help w that on Tren! Even though Tren does what it does, but I think it is.weoll worth it.


 
weed does help on cycle for eating more and getting great sleep . it's best to use a vaporizer to go easy on your lungs though. if i were doing tren it would be great because i never dream when i smoke up before bed. 

i had to quit during the first week of my cycle because i hate having to rely on it for those 2 benefits. once i stop i lose my appetite and ability to sleep for a couple days.  i also need the money for all the food dammit.  plus i can focus more on being organized in my diet & training when it's outta my system but i do miss it!


----------



## LAM (May 22, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> i've been running tren a @ 50mg a day for almost a month. i love it. i had NO sleep issues until 4 days ago. i haven't slept more than 2 or 3 hrs. the last 4 nights in a row. what are the chances this is from the tren when it didn't effect my sleep at all for over 3 weeks?? i haven't changed anything. same dose, same time of day, same everything from day 1. wtf??



trenbolone is an CNS stimulant, can't remember if it directly effects the SNS or PNS but I'm guessing the later. this is one of the main benefits of tren since any time you increase CNS output you are increasing the BMR which equals increased fatty acid metabolism.  most that suffer sleeplessness from tren also do from ECA, just very sensitive to CNS stimulation.

so take pills, to sleep if this happens... i prefer the kgb doesn't disrupt REM for me


----------



## Danger (May 23, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> weed does help on cycle for eating more and getting great sleep . it's best to use a vaporizer to go easy on your lungs though. if i were doing tren it would be great because i never dream when i smoke up before bed.
> 
> i had to quit during the first week of my cycle because i hate having to rely on it for those 2 benefits. once i stop i lose my appetite and ability to sleep for a couple days.  i also need the money for all the food dammit.  plus i can focus more on being organized in my diet & training when it's outta my system but i do miss it!



I agree about vaping. I am a medical marijuana patient so I def look for alternatives to harsh on the lungs smoke. Have you heard of BHO? Butaine extracted oil that you cape basically. Effs u up in one ripper like you sat down for hrs smoking. Makes you cough like hell at first but is way better on lungs. With the Tren anything that dosent hurt cardio even worse is def a plus!


----------



## Deity (May 23, 2011)

Going 400mg/wk on tren ace atm with 1g test e a week and insomnia isn't really bothering me that much, its been about 5 years since i've slept a full night without waking up atleast 4 times. Only difference is on tren is its much harder to go back to sleep. As for the dreams, I have some of the most fucked dreams you can imagine as is, if anything tren has calmed them down.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 23, 2011)

Danger said:


> I agree about vaping. I am a medical marijuana patient so I def look for alternatives to harsh on the lungs smoke. Have you heard of BHO? Butaine extracted oil that you cape basically. Effs u up in one ripper like you sat down for hrs smoking. Makes you cough like hell at first but is way better on lungs. With the Tren anything that dosent hurt cardio even worse is def a plus!


 
Vape always gives me an uppity high no matter what strain. So I wasn't too pissed when my dog knocked it off the coffee table and broke it. I prefer a few RooR rips. But maybe it's just me, nugs don't help me sleep.


----------



## klc9100 (May 23, 2011)

thanks for the input. weed is not an option. i use to blaze all the time, but i can't now because of my job.

i've slept good 3 nights in a row now. the melatonin plus klonipin seem to do the trick for me.

now i have to get my doc to write me a script for the klonopin. i think i can pull it off. i got him to prescribe me test and aromasin (insurance even covers it).


----------



## SloppyJ (May 23, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> thanks for the input. weed is not an option. i use to blaze all the time, but i can't now because of my job.
> 
> i've slept good 3 nights in a row now. the melatonin plus klonipin seem to do the trick for me.
> 
> now i have to get my doc to write me a script for the klonopin. i think i can pull it off. i got him to prescribe me test and aromasin (insurance even covers it).


 
How are you going to go about this? I've always wondered what they think when you say you tried something and now you want to be prescribed to it. 

Sent you a PM btw. Check it out.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 23, 2011)

Xanax will work wonders but I strongly advise against using it.  Try more natural or herbal remedies first.  Benzos are so addictive, they can kill you....I'd drop the clonazapam.

Melatonin works for some, but not for all of us.  I found a solution that works wonders for ME, it's product called Rozerem.  It works similar to that of melatonin, but magnified by about 10 times.  It's not addictive and will not take as deep of a toll on your body such as any kind of benzo.  Your doc will need to write you a script though as it's not OTC.



/V


----------



## vannesb (May 23, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> xanax...


x2


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 23, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> it's tren ace. i am running test e @500/week and eq @400/week for 16 weeks. i started the tren at week 9 to run for last 1/2 of the cycle.



I'm about to start this exact cycle.  How do you like the results thus far?


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 23, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> I'm about to start this exact cycle.  How do you like the results thus far?




You need more EQ, IMHO.




/V


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 23, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> You need more EQ, IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



500E/500EQ or 600E/600EQ?


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 23, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> 500E/500EQ or 600E/600EQ?



I'm not sure of your past or of your stats, but I will say this.  If you are in fact a valid candidate to use EQ, I would not use any less than 600mg EW.  I personally use 800mg-1g EW.  

EQ takes a VERY long time to work, it's gains are lean and dry with a good deal of vascularity, done right.  I love the stuff, but I won't see anything in terms of gains at 400mg EW.....not worth it bro.  IMHO.  Good luck.



/V


----------



## klc9100 (May 23, 2011)

i have loved everything about the cycle up to the sleeping problems from the tren. i'm not sure about bf%. i just go by how i look & feel and how my clothes fit. from day 1 of the cycle, i'm up 14lbs, but leaner. people that know me but haven't seen me in a few months trip out. i don't see it nearly as drastically as they do because i look at myself everyday.

i agree about the EQ. the next time i run it, i will run it much higher. i had never used it before and was scared to jump right in with a big dose.

it's good stuff though. between it and the last few weeks being on the tren, i've gotten way harder and more veins.


----------

